# Frage: Wie alt ist Buffed.de



## Rohal (19. August 2008)

Hallo,

sorry habe dazu nicht gefunden.
Wie "alt" ist Buffed.de bzw. kennt jemand das genaue Startdatum dieser Webseite?

Danke für eine kurze Info.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. August 2008)

Weiß gerade nicht, ob das Startdatum des Portals identisch mit dem Startdatum des Forums ist.
Wenn dem so ist:
Das Registrierungsdatum des ersten Users ist der 27.07.2006.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. August 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Weiß gerade nicht, ob das Startdatum des Portals identisch mit dem Startdatum des Forums ist.
> Wenn dem so ist:
> Das Registrierungsdatum des ersten Users ist der 27.07.2006.



Das Registrierdatum kannst du nicht als Indikator zählen, da es einen mehrwöchigen Betatest des Forums gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da bringts viel mehr, im Allgemeinforum nach dem ältesten Thread zu suchen.


----------



## Rohal (20. August 2008)

Danke für die Info. Hoffe nur das das Forum auch mit dem Rest des Portales gestartet ist und nicht später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Carcharoth (20. August 2008)

AndreasW schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Hoffe nur das das Forum auch mit dem Rest des Portales gestartet ist und nicht später
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eigentlich sogar ein bisschen früher *g*
Aber der eigentliche Release war dann simultan.


----------



## -bloodberry- (20. August 2008)

Warum willst du das eigentlich wissen?


----------



## Rohal (20. August 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Warum willst du das eigentlich wissen?



Mh weil ich gerne Geschenke verteile. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nein im Ernst, für Buffed Show 100 haben sie was bekommen und wenn mal 5 Jahre Buffed.de anstehen oder ähnliches
sollen sie auch was bekommen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## David (21. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das Registrierdatum kannst du nicht als Indikator zählen, da es einen mehrwöchigen Betatest des Forums gab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und ich war vor Dir da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. August 2008)

David schrieb:


> Und ich war vor Dir da!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du schimmelst! Erm.. schummelst! :>


----------



## Rohal (21. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Du schimmelst! Erm.. schummelst! :>



OK leider gibt es wohl kein genaues Datum wann Buffed.de geschaltet war bzw. für die Öffentlichkeit
Online war. Oder weiß Zam mehr? 
Los ZAM: NEED INFOS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Thalak (23. August 2008)

==> http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.buffed.de
13.6.06 erstes mal dort verzeichnet, allerdings war buffed.de damals noch ne Baustelle.
19.8.06 hieß es: Noch 5 Tage bis zum Launch


----------



## Rohal (24. August 2008)

Thalak schrieb:


> ==> http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.buffed.de
> 13.6.06 erstes mal dort verzeichnet, allerdings war buffed.de damals noch ne Baustelle.
> 19.8.06 hieß es: Noch 5 Tage bis zum Launch



ARG wie soll ich da noch was schicken??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((
Toll noch nen Jahr warten bis es neue Geschenke für Buffed.de gibt. 
Vielleicht posten oder erwähne sie es ja noch auf der Seite was es für 
die Buffed Show 100 gab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OK und da es ja vom Datum passt:

2 Jahre BUFFED.DE: HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## x3n0n (24. August 2008)

AndreasW schrieb:


> ARG wie soll ich da noch was schicken??? ((
> Toll noch nen Jahr warten bis es neue Geschenke für Buffed.de gibt.



Stinkbomben und Kakerlaken sind keine Geschenke


----------



## Rohal (24. August 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Stinkbomben und Kakerlaken sind keine Geschenke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tzz tzz sowas nicht. Frag Zam der wird es bestätigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mh nur warum liest man nichts auf der Hauptseite von den zwei Jahren???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2008)

24.08.2006 war Launch - wir sind seit Heute also 2 Jahre alt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (24. August 2008)

KONFETTI!!!

Wo bleibt das Gewinnspiel? *fg*


----------

